# Nautical Flea Market 4/28



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Due to popular requests we will be having a spring and fall flea market.
Saturday April 28 at 0800 at West Marine parking lot, 3500 Barrancas.

Come and see boat, fishing and diving gear for sale or trade by your friends and neighbors.

Car sized spaces are only $10 donation to the NW FL Wildlife Sanctuary. Go by the store and sign up or PM me. Twelve spaces are already reserved, so get on board.

Tom


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll be there to see what there is to buy.


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

Any kayaks?


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Is that the best place to donate $. They just ruin the water quality that the created wetland/pond project was supposed to help improve Bayou Chico. They need to move to a more rural location in my opinion.

Tommy

But I do want to come to the flea market


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Heck, I've donated baitfish there to the pelicans. It's not their fault they get hurt


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Butcherpen said:


> Is that the best place to donate $. They just ruin the water quality that the created wetland/pond project was supposed to help improve Bayou Chico. They need to move to a more rural location in my opinion.
> 
> Tommy
> 
> But I do want to come to the flea market


How does the wildlife sanctuary do that? They have been very successful at rehabilitation of some local species that we are not seeing as many today.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds good ill try to make it thank you


----------



## Andros Jim (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll be there.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Only 5 vendor spaces left*

We have a limit of 20 vendor spaces, 15 are booked.
Looks like a good turnout.
Stop by the store and sign up soon.
Only one more week.

Tom


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Tom,

What are the hours if I get hungup in the morning?


----------



## TomH (Mar 31, 2008)

yes, I would be interested in the hours also. It would really be fun to come see what u have!!!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Hours 0800 - 1300*

Official hours will be 8AM to 1PM.
I will be there to locate sellers in their spaces at 0700.
It's gonna be fun.

Tom


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

You can count me in, I could always use a few extra fleas around the house.:thumbup:


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

*nautical flea market*

I'm all signed up. Packing up stuff today. Big items will be Racor 900 filter system--2 of them. Understand we will sell from back of our truck in the designated space. Can I set up a small table behind the truck? Thanks


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone bringing a water separator for sale? Gotta get me one.


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

Put me down for a space. Thanks, Rick aka Feel The Need I will go by the store tomorrow and reserve a spot.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Seller spaces car sized*

For your $10 donation to the NW FL Wildlife Sanctuary you get a car sized parking space. You may lay your treasures out, leave them on your trailer or pick up truck, place tables or ??

I will be there early to assist. Spaces are FIRST COME FIRST SERVED.

We will be using the southeast corner of the West Marine parking lot, basically from the kayak display east side of the entry door out front to Barrancas on the south and Milton St. on the east.

We have requested perfect weather:thumbup:

Tom 572 1225


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

first come first served--assume that is for location, but since I signed up and donated two weeks ago assume there will be a space even at 0755. Correct?? Thanks


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Spaces will be available*

If you have signed up, you will get a space.
My comment was regarding the desirability of certain spaces.
You get there early, you get your choice. Well except for under the shade tree - thats mine.

Tom


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

Tom,
I sent you a pm regarding Saturday


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Btt*

bump


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Today is BARGAIN DAY. See you there.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Tom, It was good to see you this morning. seem like it has been forever.... saw a few faces I havent seen in a while. Thanks, I thought it was a pretty goos turn out.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

*flea market*

I want to thank WM for hosting the flea market. I sold more than I bought so it worked out great for me. Now that I have seen it I will bring a list of "needs" and "wants" with me next time. Thanks again.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Thanks to all who were there*

We had an excellent turnout. Over 20 sellers and at one time I counted over 70 folks milling around, buying, looking, chatting and selling. I had a great day seeing some folks I have not seen in a while, plus meeting new folks.
























Some folks suggested we have a monthly flea market. We will need to find a larger space as our West Marine parking lot is limited. Any ideas?
Are any of you willing to attend a monthly flea market? Let me know.
How about a Second Saturday Swap Meet? That is what we called a flea market in SoCal.
Tom


----------



## Evileye (Aug 5, 2009)

Misread the hours so fished the morning away on the last one. 

As to the next, I'd support a monthly one and I'll bet that will give more of an opportunity to get the word around and lead to a bigger turnout and more variety in goodies.

For a bigger location, maybe the empty lot next to MBT Divers. Just down the street from W Marine and I think the lot is for sale. I'd suspect the seller wouldn't mind the attention to that lot being for sale (I know I wouldn't). And MBT wouldn't mind the wander in business either.


----------

